
Show HN: Octal, a Hacker News App for iOS - dangwu
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/octal/id1308885491
======
thundergolfer
I’m using this app right now (the paid version). I’m pretty happy with it.

The only gripe that happens regularly enough is that I can’t seem to be able
to report comments in the app.

